# Question for All Ventrac Users



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello. We purchased our first Ventrac (3400 Model with hard cab & heat) and it will be arriving this week. What parts should I stock up on so we have them on hand this Winter?
We purchased the brush, v-plow, & blower.
Are there any parts that wear out during heavy use on these particular attachments?

Thanks in advance!

Brian


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Good luck. They told us no cabs till December


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

It's being shipped tomorrow, but we ordered it almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

We had 12 of them years ago with the same set up.

On the blowers, besides shear pins, beef up the edges of the blowers. They where bending when we ran the curb lines.

Make sure you keep the pulleys underneath greases and lubed. The salt corroded them at the end of each season.

Wiper blades and maybe an extra arm.

We also loaded the tires with slime and that stopped any leaks.

Hope this helps and enjoy your new machine, they are awesome !


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Will do!


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

If you plan to run the sweepers a lot, keep brushes on hand.


----------



## hawkfan45 (Oct 5, 2010)

You'll want to keep 1 drive belt for the tractor, belt for the broom & blower (cheap items). They are less prone to break than what a shear pin would if you have a good operator, but good to have on hand. Since this is your first year on the unit, you shouldn't need to replace much else. That tractor runs BEAST MODE! Have fun.


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies! I will definitely make sure to have these extra items on hand! Bring the snow!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Briankook;1873821 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! I will definitely make sure to have these extra items on hand! *Bring the snow*!


Might want to wait until you get the machine and get it set up first.

Also, pics or this is a fairy tale. :laughing:


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

ALC-GregH;1874989 said:


> Might want to wait until you get the machine and get it set up first.
> 
> Also, pics or this is a fairy tale. :laughing:


Forgot about belts.

The brooms lasted a couple of years for us as long as the operator keeps it in float mode !


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Brain, what abouts did that set up cost you? (broken down by piece if you can)


----------



## hawkfan45 (Oct 5, 2010)

check this video out.








Briankook;1873229 said:


> Hello. We purchased our first Ventrac (3400 Model with hard cab & heat) and it will be arriving this week. What parts should I stock up on so we have them on hand this Winter?
> We purchased the brush, v-plow, & blower.
> Are there any parts that wear out during heavy use on these particular attachments?
> 
> ...


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Hawkfan. I did see that video the other today. I follow Topaz's FB page .

The unit with hard cab, heat, strobe, vplow, brush, snowblower, & salter was $32,000. I don't have the breakdown of each piece handy.

Our Ventrac was delivered to the dealer and it will be delivered to us this coming week. The cab will be sent as soon as it is available.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Briankook;1884726 said:


> Thanks Hawkfan. I did see that video the other today. I follow Topaz's FB page .
> 
> The unit with hard cab, heat, strobe, vplow, brush, snowblower, & salter was $32,000. I don't have the breakdown of each piece handy.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm really looking for something that can seat 2 and also have a place to bring along a shovel and snow blower.


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Received Ventrac today. Ready for snow!!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

lawnlandscape;1884776 said:


> Thanks. I'm really looking for something that can seat 2 and also have a place to bring along a shovel and snow blower.


Bobcat 5600 Toolcat.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*What do you trailer them with??*

We are going to buy a couple Ventracs for next season. Just curious what you guys are using to transport them? Enclosed trailer? How long? 4x4 truck pulling??

Thanks~!


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

We use a standard 16' open utility trailer. It is pulled with a 3/4 Pickup.


----------



## joepopovic (Feb 12, 2015)

Briankook;1873229 said:


> Hello. We purchased our first Ventrac (3400 Model with hard cab & heat) and it will be arriving this week. What parts should I stock up on so we have them on hand this Winter?
> We purchased the brush, v-plow, & blower.
> Are there any parts that wear out during heavy use on these particular attachments?
> 
> ...


Just belts for the most part, on the blower under the cover there are two pillow block bearings, keep the greased. Other than that not much wears out on it . Keep an eye on the shoes also on the blower.


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

After a great Winter with the Ventrac, we just had our 2nd one delivered last week. This one has the new drop spreader that supposedly is extremely efficient at saving ice melt. Does anyone have any experience with that drop spreader?


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

I know this is a 4 year old thread...which is actuality great. I was wondering if any one would care to up date there opinion on the 3400. Looking to demo one this coming week with cab and snow thrower.

Any problems that I should be aware of ?

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

breezmister said:


> I know this is a 4 year old thread...which is actuality great. I was wondering if any one would care to up date there opinion on the 3400. Looking to demo one this coming week with cab and snow thrower.
> 
> Any problems that I should be aware of ?
> 
> Thanks


The guy that posted in here, TGS Inc, his Name is Wayne and his company is The greener side which is in Taylor, MI if you give him a jingle tomorrow after 9 he's a pretty nice guy and should answer your questions, or you could talk to his right hand man Joe.

I believe Jason over at Case is running Ventracs too maybe SSVs only though. If I remember correctly, I spoke with him last October


----------



## srpat (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been running a ventrac 3200 for a couple years now. It was a used machine, close to 10 years old now. I've had issues with belts, mostly. Some of them have seized, which is expected; however, part of the problem is there are so many belts to that machine in such tight quarters that it's not only a pain to work on but there are issues with belts and pulleys touching one another.

Other biggest issue is nobody around me knows what it is. Dealer is 60 miles away. Not a huge issue, but Kohn Deere is 3 miles from me and most people know what a Deere is.

I like it with a plow blade. I don't trust it with a snowblower. Between not enough power and belt issues I'm not willing to spend the money to buy the snowblower attachment.

Currently looking to keep this as a backup machine and get something new.



breezmister said:


> I know this is a 4 year old thread...which is actuality great. I was wondering if any one would care to up date there opinion on the 3400. Looking to demo one this coming week with cab and snow thrower.
> 
> Any problems that I should be aware of ?
> 
> Thanks


----------

